# Poor daddy



## Jeff Wright (Feb 7, 2019)

My mom has been telling her husband for years that he'd better see a doctor soon. But he's a stubborn old goat. He wakes up yesterday not feeling himself and finally agreed to go to the Doctor.

After the appointment the doctor asked to speak to my mom alone.

After my step dad left the room...

The Doctor sadly informed my mother that he had 6 months to live..

She asked if there was any thing she could do to prolong his life.,..

He said yes

Massage his feet
Let him be stress free
Never disagree with him
Cook his favorite meals

My mom asked:  And this will give him more time?

Doctor replies: Yes that will give him an extra 2 to 3 years.

So on the car ride on the way home my step dad asks what the Doctor had to say...

She says buddy you got 6 months to live!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2019)

LOL---Same ending as the Old "Snake-bite in Vietnam" story!!

Bear


----------

